# Kundenverwaltung mit Java



## shark95 (31. Jul 2009)

Hallo! Ich habe bis jetzt ziemlich viel in JAVA programmiert, jedoch immer nur Konsolenprogramme. Ich möchte mich jetz an ein größeres Projekt wagen und zwar an eine (vorerst) einfache Kundenverwaltung mit Datenbank. Das Ganze natürlich mit GUI. 

Nun meine Frage: könnt ihr mir irgendwelche Seiten, Tutorials oder Bücher empfehlen, die das Thema bearbeiten?

Vielen Dank


----------



## sparrow (31. Jul 2009)

Du schnappst dir das Handbuch der Java-Programmierung (www.javabuch.de - Das Handbuch der Java-Programmierung)
Darin gibt es sowohl einen Artikel über SWING als auch über eine Anbindung von relationalen Datenbanken.


----------



## woezelmann (6. Aug 2009)

Also was relationale Datenbanken angeht, so ist Hibernate meiner Meinung nach das nonplusultra. Ist zwar Anfangs ein bisschen verwirrend, erleichert aber im nachhinein die Arbeit mit Datenbanken ungemein.


----------



## sparrow (6. Aug 2009)

woezelmann hat gesagt.:


> Also was relationale Datenbanken angeht, so ist Hibernate meiner Meinung nach das nonplusultra.



Für mich fühlt sich das ein klein wenig nach einem Widerspruch an


----------



## woezelmann (6. Aug 2009)

Wat, wieso denn? Für mich ist das einwandfrei


----------



## ARadauer (6. Aug 2009)

für den anfang würde ich mal auf hibernate verzichten und das ganze mit jdbc machen. schadet nicht, wenn man mal die grundlagen verstanden hat. Und Hibernate ist wirklich kein einfaches Framework...


----------



## maki (6. Aug 2009)

woezelmann hat gesagt.:


> Wat, wieso denn? Für mich ist das einwandfrei


Weil man mit Hibernate eben nicht mehr so viel mit RDBMS zu tun hat wie mit SQL zB..


----------



## shark95 (6. Aug 2009)

danke für die schnellen Antworten! Bin schon fleißig dran


----------

